# Why do dogs snort?



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

When Woody plays with his mum, she often snorts(a bit like she's got something up her nose/sneeze) at him. I just wondered why she does this?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I have no idea but when we come home the 2 GSDs snort at us, Bob less so, so I assume it means they are happy


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I have no idea but when we come home the 2 GSDs snort at us, Bob less so, so I assume it means they are happy


Yes Woody does it occasionally when we come home too. I wondered if it was something to do with excitement?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

It's strange as they only seem do it as a greeting, you got me thinking & I listened to them as hubby took them out just now (they are excited!) & no snorting just a lot of barking & whining


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ace does it to Akira when they are playing, but havent got a clue why lol, it sounds like its ciming from the back of the throat rather than the nose though


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

My lot do it when they wake me up


----------



## Darkstitch (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol I've no idea actually, Bella does is while she's playing then wipes her nose all down the front of the sofa


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Are they the same with humans? As far as I know if human snorts, they probably have a heart disease symptoms. Anyone can clear this to me?


----------



## crubeenette (Mar 23, 2010)

It sounds to me as though you may be describing 'reverse sneezing', which is caused by an irritation of the soft palate.

See here.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Perhaps they are snorting with laughter? lol


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Woody has actually just done this again when I came down this morning. It doesn't last very long and it doesn't distress them in any way, so I'm not sure if its reverse sneezing or not?


----------



## crubeenette (Mar 23, 2010)

WoodyGSP said:


> Woody has actually just done this again when I came down this morning. It doesn't last very long and it doesn't distress them in any way, so I'm not sure if its reverse sneezing or not?


My terrier does it. I was quite alarmed at first, and thought she was choking, but after reading around and speaking to the vet I've concluded that it's the reverse sneezing in her case.

It doesn't last long--just seconds, really--and doesn't seem to upset her. I've found that if I cover her little nostrils with my fingers then it'll stop, but it doesn't generally continue long enough for me to manage to do that.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't think the snorts they do when playing are reverse sneezing.... more a kind of play vocalisation. I woner if it comes under the heading of a Calming signal? (Oh hurry up back please Terry! You'd know this!).

I love it when Merly does it, and always say Per-chooof! to him in a silly voice, in imitation of the sound. If I say Per-chooof! when he's not playing, it gets him happy and ready for a game.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I don't think the snorts they do when playing are reverse sneezing.... more a kind of play vocalisation. I woner if it comes under the heading of a Calming signal? (Oh hurry up back please Terry! You'd know this!).
> 
> I love it when Merly does it, and always say Per-chooof! to him in a silly voice, in imitation of the sound. If I say Per-chooof! when he's not playing, it gets him happy and ready for a game.


Yes I think thats more like it:thumbup:. I think the reverse sneezing thing is medical, wheras this is more of a behaviour thing.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

WoodyGSP said:


> Yes I think thats more like it :thumbup: I think the reverse sneezing thing is medical,
> wheras this is more of a behaviour thing.


hey, y;all! :--)

i second - errm, THIRD MerlinsMum, i think its happy excitement that they are relieving - 
like an over-excited infant giving those happy shrieks? when the baby is preverbal - 
they are SO excited + happy about some stimulus, so they let the excitement out in a shrieking giggle.

i think the snort, which is often greeting or joyous, active play, is an emotional pressure-reliever. 
and i think most dogs would react much like Merlin - ready to play! 

* an Experiment in Two Parts: - 
if Ur dog DOES snort under happy-circs, the next time Ur dog is relaxed + calm, 
STAND * UP, bend slightly toward the dog at a 45-degree angle (not face-on), 
and SNORT - with soft-eyes, slightly-squinted. * 
what does Ur dog do, in response?

* look puzzled, get up + come over? 
* look happy, bounce-up + play-bow? 
* smile and cock their head? 
* look confused + back away? 
* look stunned + sit completely still? 
* seem uncertain but willing to engage? 
* hide under the bed?

* Part Two of the Experiment: 
Assuming that Ur dog is OK with this, Follow-Up on the snort by playing CHASE - 
not too wildly, U play-bow slightly + U lead-off, in short, arcing runs, with lots of pauses, 
when U face Ur dog at a slight angle, head + shoulders lowered, bent at the waist, 
and SMILE with happy eyes-on-eyes, just for a moment... * 
U can do this in a very-small area - around the dining-room table, or around a room-divider - 
like the wall-section between living-area + kitchen in an apt. do this ONCE only - maybe 45-secs, max; 
then chill-out with the dog, *wait* 2 to 3 days - literally; if U do this Thursday-AM we are talking no repeats until SAT or SUN-am.

* Part Two-B - *
on the next opportunity, *after* the 48-hr to 72-hr break... SNORT only. 
*what does Ur dog do, the Second time, after that SNORT?*

lets plan on having results posted by Sunday-night, April 11th by 10-PM (uk-time) 
and i;ll bet we have some fun data... :thumbup:

eager to see the results  tail up + wagging, 
--- terry


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome back Terry and Per-choooooof to you! *snort*


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

Welcome back Terry!!!

I think it is a displacement behaviour. When I teach my dog something new (tonight at HTM it was to cross her paws over each other), she will give me a number of behaviours to try and get the click reward and also throw in a few sneezes, with a shake of her head. II hope to shape it sometime in the future, but she is doing enough at the moment)

When we come down in the morning, she does a sort of whooo whooo in a deep voice, actually sounds like hello!!!! 

I think it is a very pleasant way to start the morning, same as a dog who when you come into their home, goes off and fetches you a toy.

Kate


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Welcome back Terry and Per-choooooof to you! *snort*


hey, hun! 
Wolf (who arrived as an 8-WO pup dumped in our farm-drive with his sister) would sneeze when deeply moved; 
it was times of BIG emotion + almost seeming-embarrassment, he would sneeze violently with a huge smile, 
his record was 7 in a row, :lol: each increasingly-violent - with the last, the poor dog whomped his nose, 
end-on, into the carpeted floor! OUCH... 
that stopped his sneezes, but poor fella, it had to have hurt.

that particular time, we (mum + kids) had just returned from the annual beach-week, 
when he stayed home with our a-hem, sire - and he was ALWAYS so happy to see us; 
every year, he would lose wt while we were gone, and pick it up after we got home.

cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I must also mention..... When staying with my mum over Easter, Merlin often rushed into the living room and wiped his nose & muzzle over the floor & furniture.

Mum has had dogs all her life but has probably either forgotten this behaviour, or her last dog/s didn't do it... (she's in her late 70's now and getting a bit forgetful, bless her).

So mum said to dog - Oy! Merlin! don't wipe yourself on my carpet! Stop that! Not nice!

Not realising that dog _isn't_ cleaning itself... oh heavens no... do you think a dog would ever leave anything to _be_ wiped off??? Nope, they lick the very smell away.... polished to a high degree and literally spotless and smell-less once they are done.

The rolling around and wiping nose is another pleasure gesture, which we humans haven't quite taken on board.

I guess the nearest I can think of it, is when we find something soft and pleasant smelling, a freshly washed pillow? a scented towel? a flower even? and we pick it up and inhale deeply with eyes closed.... reminds us of something very nice.... gorgeous scents....

Sometimes if we like it enough we will even roll in it ourselves in our own way... we have hands so we can move it over our faces, feel the texture, drink in the scent and the feel.... Hmmm not so different to the dog rolling on the floor then...lol

Dogs of course have loads more times the scent ability that we do... so when they have smelled or tasted something great, and it makes them happy, of course they will loll back in their armchairs... eyes closed in bliss... Ohhh that was wonderful..... ohhh loooovely.... Mmmm mmmm mmmm mmmm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

My dog will snort when she's p1ssed off...most dogs growl when in this mood...nope not mine, she snorts....which is fizz all over....when she's busy barking like a mad dog and snorting at any door knockers she's got the fr up on her back and she's wagging her tail....what's that all about??? lol...ah well.....she might be a little scatterbrained with her responses but she's my baby and I love er....xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> My dog will snort when she's p1ssed off...most dogs growl when in this mood...nope not mine, she snorts....which is fizz all over....when she's busy barking like a mad dog and snorting at any door knockers she's got the fr up on her back and she's wagging her tail....what's that all about??? lol...ah well.....she might be a little scatterbrained with her responses but she's my baby and I love er....xx


It's still a Perchoof, I reckon.

I wonder if we are the first people to ever explore the meanings of the Perchoof?

I have seen them Perchoof when confounded or... yes... mildly peed off... but they also definitely do it during play!

I wonder what the equivalent human sound or expression would be?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buster does it when he's playing with other dogs and is excited or when he's confused trying to work out a new trick. So I think there's something to the displacement behaviour


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> ...(fizz) snorts... when she... bark(s) like a mad dog and snort(s) at any door knockers -
> she's got the fur up on her back and she wag(s) her tail ...what's that all about??? :lol: ah well...


hey, clare! :--) 
wagging is neither *happy* nor *angry* - WAGS = arousal, it can be joy, or an intense desire to rip somebodys head off, 
what KIND of wag helps to narrow it to an emotion - or range of emotion, anyway:

high, stiff tails that rock slowly, tick-tock, like METRONOMES are Uh-Oh! *flagging * 
a very bad signal, indeed - a dog who contemplates a serious assault or a fight / bite will flag. 
TWO dogs of similar size, strength, etc, who stand eyeballing one another, FLAGGING, is a potential fight.

wagging that is wide, loose, level with the spine or from spine to point- of-butt level 
(the sit-bones of the pelvis are under the depth of curve of the buttocks) is happy + friendly - 
no major agenda here, just open pleasure; no big fears, either.

wagging that is LOW - below the buttocks-level to hock-high - and TIP-of-tail only, 
not the whole loose sweep, but tight little rapid wags of the latter-third of the tail - 
is FEAR - this is appeasement personified.

a wide, low, whole-tail wag that may whap the dog on each flank often goes-along with a soft dog; 
its not fast, maybe like a heartbeat, thump-thump, thump-thump... they may grin ingratiatingly, or lip-lick 
and smile nervously; they are well-intentioned, but a bit uncertain.

to get back to Ur dog - 
i would bet that Fizz has some Terriorrist heritage, or another excitable reactive breed - 
Beagle, Dalmatian, small Nordics - Schipperke, Kees, Pom, Spitz; MinPin; etc. 
she is both aroused / excited (which is SELF-rewarding!) + slightly aggressive (ALSO self-rewarding!).

i;d start with teaching CALM when the door (knock, bell, buzz) alerts her - 
give her a PLACE to go - a mat, bed, ___ - even her crate; she has to Stay There - 
at least 8-ft from the door, preferably more to begin training; more distance = less arousal. 
TOSS treats; set her up for success, have someone come by at a set-time or call them on their cell-phone. 
the visitor is only to knock, and ===> leave; meanwhile, U keep the dog at her safe-place, 
and feed treats for attn till they are gone. No cheating; one knock/buzz/ring, and leave. 
_*IOW we are Not testing to failure - we are teaching for success: calm. *_

as the dog learns her new-default (door = calm, Go To My Place) she can slowly be moved, mat + all, closer to the door. 
or... just leave her where she is!  if it aint broke :lol: no need to fix it! 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Working on this at the mo....not doing bad and found some great tiny size treats that are free from practically everything so she can have them frequently when we're training...I dont mind the bark...dogs bark when the door goes and I'd be the first to complain if she never and it was a burgler or something, but it was the extent of the barking and the fact that Panny was learning the same behavior that made things change...we're down from barking when someone knocks and about 5 mins after they stop to just a few barks when they knock now.....
I think it's nerves in all honesty...she ws abused as a pup and has always been submissive, then she developed health issues and just recently the thing with other dogs...which has improved by the way :thumbup: and of course her poorly legs...so given all that she's had to deal with I think she's doing great learning all this...and she's 8 yo aswell so I really am teaching an old dog new tricks :lol:
Penny on the other hand....she has no excuses other than being 5 months old and finding out she has a bark :lol::lol:
Clare xx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> Penny on the other hand...
> she has no excuses other than being 5-MO and finding (her) bark :lol: :lol:


ah, but this may be her secondary-fear period - 
adolescents are no longer pups, they do not go to every strange-human to solicit attn; 
they are no longer the trusting little infants of yore! they are a bit worried by strangers, now... 
_ oooh, don;t like the looks of THAT one, no - too tall, too big, smells funny, talks different... _

so this may be her *ages are stages* thing.  
OR... its genuinely early-territorial barking - which is ALSO ages-are-stages. 
Or... Fizz barking is making Penny nervous - if the older-dog is anxious + excited, 
it tends to rub-off on the younger.  bummer, eh?

either way - teach BOTH of them to alert, and then hush; nice ppl come to the door! 
and if they are Good Dogs... they get to Meet the nice-ppl.  
happy training, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

HowStuffWorks Videos "Barking at the Door"


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi just thought i'd add my 9 month old Staffy bitch snorts-alot- when meeting horses!! She does it over and over, wasn't sure if she was excited or fearful, what do you reckon?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

madferrit* said:


> ...my 9-MO Staffy bitch snorts- a lot - when meeting horses!! She (snorts repeatedly, is) she... excited or fearful, what do you reckon?


i;d try the experiment above, hun - in an entirely different context.  
it won;t tell U how she feels about horses, but may illuminate SNORTS as a signal?, perhaps.
--- terry


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> it won;t tell U how she feels about horses, but may illuminate SNORTS as a signal?, perhaps.
> --- terry


Have wondered throughout this thread whether snorting is a form of canine vocalisation either passed over or ignored previously. Is it mentioned by Turid Rugaas?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

zeb will do it when we ignore him and he wants to play, his body language is relaxed and playful But he will also do it like a bull when he see something he doesnt like or is un sure of. Today it was about 10 teenage boys climbing a massive tree he wasnt sure of it at all his hackles were up and tail high over his body* curled tho as thats how it sits. I think he was very confused over them being up a tree (not something hes seen before thinking about it) 

I find its slightly different snort noise for whatever reason hes doing it


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Have wondered... whether snorting is a form of canine vocalisation either passed over or ignored previously. Is it mentioned by Turid Rugaas?


not to my recollection - i have Calming-Signals book + DVD, i do not recall it mentioned in either 
(which is not to say it aint, :lol: - i cannot speak Ex Cathedra,  )

fallible, 
--- terry


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Maggie does it too.

You know at that point where highly-reactive/excitable dogs are playing and you know soon it could become vaguely aggressive if you let it continue? Well its around this point she does it...so I guess at a high state of arousal...

I have tried the first part of the experiment. She was laying relaxed on the floor and I did the snort and her eyes shot open and she stared at me, but didnt move. So I did it again - nothing, just staring. If I didnt know better I would have been sure she raised on eyebrow at me as if to say "what exactly are you doing?" lol

I will try the next part tomorrow.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

katiefranke said:


> Maggie does it too.
> You know at that point where highly-reactive/excitable dogs are playing and you know soon it could become vaguely aggressive if you let it continue? Well its around this point she does it...so I guess at a high state of arousal...


 Signal to other dogs that things are getting up a notch higher? i still see it like a play-bow really - a silly noise to reassure things are still playful. But what do we know, there could be myriad nuances of the Snort!



> I have tried the first part of the experiment. She was laying relaxed on the floor and I did the snort and her eyes shot open and she stared at me, but didnt move.


They definitely DO react when you try it on them, which to me signifies it *is *translatable, and a part of their 'speech'. Now all we have to do is work out what it means to other dogs!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I tried the first part Buster yawned so not happy I'm guessing. Simon the golden we're watching just looked at me bemused and started wagging his tail hapily


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I tried the first part Buster yawned so not happy I'm guessing. Simon the golden we're watching just looked at me bemused and started wagging his tail hapily


Ahh well, yawning is a calming signal among dogs - it doesn't signify boredom but it often means: hey, chill, it's ok... to a dog that's saying something a bit more forcefully. And Simon did react too.

Possibly the snort occurs during a game or when a dog is more wound up, hence Buster and Simon acknowledging it..... the point is here that they DID see it and made a response of some kind.

Like, if you were with someone who suddenly made a loud noise during a walk down the high street, you'd probably shush them up - but if you were with the same bunch of people in the same place and you all were in high spirits, you'd probably join in!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah it clearly means something what is the question


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Pip snorts like a duck sometimes, but he hasn't done it as much since we changed his food.

And Freddie sneezes when he's excited & when we come home, or if he's showing off/shy, and sometimes when he's nagging for a game he'll sneeze a lot, it all seems deliberate, and he is a bit of a freak.


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Terry managed some of the tests you asked 
When i snorted to her after she'd snorted at horses she smiled and cocked her head.
Tried doing the snorting and chasing but she got distracted by another dog which was far more interesting than watching me act like an idiot!!
Maybe playfulness mixed with curiosoty?? An invitation of some sort???
I'm no bloody dog whisperer thats for sure!!


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

When I did the first part of the experiment, and snorted/perchoofed at Woody, at first he looked at me as if to say "what the hell are you doing?", he then came in for a closer look and donked me on the nose

When Saffie snorts at him, he never snorts back. Its usually when he's pestering her and trying to initiate play and licking her mouth. She will stand still (maybe side stepping a bit) and growl a bit and snort, but it doesn't actually end with play/chasing, it usually ends with Woody getting distracted by something else. Could the snort also mean "Calm down son, not now"?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

madferrit* said:


> ...she got distracted by another dog which was far more interesting than watching me act like an idiot!!


ah, dearie-dear... :nonod:  everybodys a critic, 
:lol: its hard when yer own dog looks at yer desperate effort to interest the dog, and says, 
_eh... try again, dim-bulb! :laugh: _ and leaves ya for another.  competing with Other Dogs is REALLY tough.

as for the meaning, Ur guess is as good as mine; it certainly seems non-threat, it is associated with excitement... 
it comes up with arousal and greetings, other species, pushy-pups and reunions.

still considering, 
--- terry


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

WoodyGSP said:


> When I did the first part of the experiment, and snorted/perchoofed at Woody, at first he looked at me as if to say "what the hell are you doing?", he then came in for a closer look and donked me on the nose


LOL maybe they have to do it first - like saying 'bless you' after a sneeze? :lol:
At least the donk was a reaction, you must have said something he understood or he'd most likely have rolled his eyes and averted his gaze like you'd do with a nutter on the bus.


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's another dog snorting/sneezing/perchoofing.

YouTube - sparky the dalmation sneezes


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

did anyone else do the 2nd part of the experiment? 

snort at the dog on another occasion (after the initial playful intro) ? 
how did Ur dog react?


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

sorry I've been away from PF for ages and only just got this!
Well - my dog does kinda snort... but if you've ever seen Michael McIntyre's show on the "Laugh-snort-snot-sneeze"... that's more what my dog does! Sometimes he gets a little sumfing up his nose and has HUGE GINORMOUS bodyshaking tremorous sneezles... not very often mind don't worry! 
I'll try snorting back at him when he harrumphs tho and see what he does


----------

